# Jim Morrison



## Lisa B (Apr 23, 2008)

Acrylic on canvas. Lisa B. 2008.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 23, 2008)

wow, thats very good


----------



## Lisa B (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## K_Pugh (Apr 25, 2008)

i don't know what's art and what's not but i really like this.. has a sense of tragedy about it and i can bet a lot of Jim Morrison fans would be taken back by this. I'd happily hang it on my wall.


----------



## Lisa B (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, that really means a lot  Art is generally a personal preference - many people like different things, i'm glad you like it 

I'm hoping it will be one of my quicker sellers.

If i had any room left in my apt. I'd keep it myself!



xx


----------



## Senor Hound (May 9, 2008)

Your painting is really disturbing... I like it.

I makes me think of "Break on Through" cause I think of that as a more violent song (matches the aggression of your painting)  Very cool!


----------



## Lisa B (May 9, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## RyanLilly (May 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm a huge doors fan, and have read several of the biographies on Morrison and the doors, and I think that this really speaks to the real James Douglas Morrison-the poet/Jim Morrison-the rock star Duality. If I wasn't dirt poor, I would buy it!


----------



## Lisa B (May 26, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> Wow! I'm a huge doors fan, and have read several of the biographies on Morrison and the doors, and I think that this really speaks to the real James Douglas Morrison-the poet/Jim Morrison-the rock star Duality. If I wasn't dirt poor, I would buy it!



Thanks  

When you're not dirt poor, get in touch, i might still have it  

xx


----------



## colormyworldx831 (Jun 1, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> Wow! I'm a huge doors fan, and have read several of the biographies on Morrison and the doors, and I think that this really speaks to the real James Douglas Morrison-the poet/Jim Morrison-the rock star Duality. If I wasn't dirt poor, I would buy it!


Agreed.


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 1, 2008)




----------

